# Grimm vs. the MLB



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey, SF Bay Area, I just noticed that tonight's Grimm is not being shown on my local NBC affiliate (KNTV) due to a baseball game. BUT I found it on channel 6 (KICU) instead, and I had to manually add it in. Whew! Glad I caught it.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Good, I set that SP for channel 6 a while ago. And I just checked. It worked. Just set two SPs you are not going to get anything extra from channel 6.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah.. But [email protected][email protected] Hannibal was still supposedly on KNTV. (i.e. I got a failed recording)

I ended up watching it from On Demand. I also happened to record something on Saturday with a minute of padding.. KNTV apparently aired it at IIRC 7PM in some other show's timeslot. (I didn't NOTICE any crawls during the 10PM Fri recording, but I didn't look carefully.)


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

sieglinde said:


> Good, I set that SP for channel 6 a while ago. And I just checked. It worked. Just set two SPs you are not going to get anything extra from channel 6.


I haven't tried that trick. The season is almost over anyway. Tonight's another MLB game, so I'm making the switch manually. I just wanted to mention that TVGuide.com's online listings show channel 6 airing Grimm for only 30 mins -- surely a data entry error -- but TiVo guide looks correct.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I sure thought I made a SP on KICU long ago, but guess not.. thank you guys + iPhone app..

Even though I'm recording this, does anybody remember when S2 showed up on Amazon Prime? Last year I watched most if not all eps via Amazon Prime whenever it showed up there... (I think originally because I had nuked a hard drive that had a bunch of the eps on it..) Now for this and The Americans, I'll keep recording them, but most likely watch via Prime when they're there.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey, SF Bay Area! Grimm season finale tonight, on the alternate channel (KNTV -> KICU) for those affected by MLB. Coming this fall, Grimm keeps its current timeslot followed by "Constantine", and I'll be setting up the parallel season passes for both.


----------



## gwuinsf (May 21, 2002)

Arg! I was wondering where the season finale was. I hate when networks do this. 

I'm the age of DVRs I wish there was a way networks could send us a message that this was going to happen.


----------

